# Trapping crawfish



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I see examples of traps online, does anyone trap them here and what types of areas produce?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Any ditches with rocks or real grassy areas. I always did best on mustard sardines.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

My brother has been trying recently in the Yellow river but his traps are cleaned out each time with little results. He thinks its eels as there was some slime on one of his traps. There are several videos on YouTube that may help.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd be trying on yellow river too. I'm wondering if you aim for the backwater puddles and tiny creeks or main river sloughs? I have a trap I might could make work


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

We used a crawfish rake. Kinda looks and operates like a sand flea rake except bigger and long handle. Almost any nasty ditch around the river usually has small ones.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

The ditches along Avalon before the new road went in, use to hold quite a few. Use to go rake them for bait!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I want BIG ones


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

*Swampy area in Navarre*

There is a swampy area on the north of Hwy 98 one or two blocks of the entrance of HBTS that I've seen people hunting for them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> I want BIG ones




Biggest one I ever saw from around here was not as big as the smallest ones that people (not me) eat.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

They need to be about this size:thumbup:


----------



## PreviouslySunshine17 (Jun 27, 2016)

The majority of the ones I catch are about 3-6 inches. there is some babys in there occasionally. And one thing you should notice is the tails on the ones here are considerably more fatter and wider than the ones in Louisiana. Even the small ones have very wide tails.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Rode down avalon and checked several ditches on side roads and beside the big holding ponds...ZILCH


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Pretty sure they were wiped out durring the 8 year road project.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jaster said:


> Pretty sure they were wiped out durring the 8 year road project.




Is it over??


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I haven't seen road work down there yet. Oh well, something else I can't catch


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> I haven't seen road work down there yet. Oh well, something else I can't catch




Upper end of black creek used to be freaky full of 2"ers
......and FYI the checks in the mail. Thanks!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ditches off Mary Kitchens closer to Avalon use to have a bunch....


----------



## PreviouslySunshine17 (Jun 27, 2016)

sure,icanfish if you ever want to tag along with me your more than welcome to.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sure said:


> I want BIG ones



No ****?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Splittine said:


> No ****?


:no:


----------

